# ALI M5603C webcam driver?

## DiskDoc

Does anyone know of a driver for the ALI M5603 USB webcam/webcam chip? I have one integrated in my Clevo D870P laptop.

----------

## DiskDoc

I'm not sure what the official policy on bumping thread is here so please reprimand me if I'm being annoying.

It's a long time since I posted this but I haven't been able to find a driver yet. Does anyone know of one?

----------

## Texas

 *DiskDoc wrote:*   

> I'm not sure what the official policy on bumping thread is here so please reprimand me if I'm being annoying.
> 
> It's a long time since I posted this but I haven't been able to find a driver yet. Does anyone know of one?

 

I plan to write a driver for it but it depends on Ali (former Acer) corporation when it will be finnished. They are terrible slow on sending me a datasheet on the circuit. I've mailed them a couple of times and even called them. Not very fun...been almost a week now. 

Do you know what sensor is attached to your chip? Maybe you could help with some testing if I ever get the documents that I need?

Best regards,

Johan Englund

----------

## DiskDoc

I'll be happy to help if I can. Here's some bits of information I got using usbview:

```
Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller
```

```
ALI M5603C

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 0402

Product Id: 5603

Revision Number:  1.02
```

----------

## nazgum

i have one of these cameras as well and i wish i could get it to work in linux - so if anyone makes any progress please report back  :Smile: 

----------

## DiskDoc

I found this! Hope someone squeezes out a datasheet soon.. http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2872

----------

## DiskDoc

I contacted Q-tec and ALi in an attempt to get them to release datasheets or make drivers. So far only Q-tec has responded:

 *Quote:*   

> Dear Mr. Englund,
> 
> We regret to inform you that Q-Tec  Products are generally developed for use
> 
> with Windows® operating systems only, 
> ...

 

----------

## echo6

Anything further on this,  its the last device on my new laptop I want to get working.

----------

## DiskDoc

Seems like someone is working on a driver!

http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/news/

----------

## echo6

Excellent,  hope it happens soon!

----------

## x.para

I am also interested in this driver and I can participate in testing. I have one piece of this camere too.

----------

## Mofix

DiskDoc tenx for writing this down. I have this 0402:5603 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Q-tec Webcam 300 and also waiting for a driver.

----------

## rishi

Have a look at:

http://mediakey.dk/~cc/bisoncam-ali-m5603c-linux-driver-round-up/

and 

http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/forum/index.php

and

http://m560x.x3ng.com/wiki

There is work going on right now, reverse engineering a driver for the m560x chipset, but it looks like they still need some help...

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Does anyone know if this is any closer to having a usable driver?

----------

## LoSeR_5150

*bump*

----------

## deathrattle

*bump*

----------

